# How to solve a Rubik's Cube BLD + Progression



## Zane_C (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I've spent the last few weeks working on this tutorial. 
I didn't intend on this to be a Christmas present, it's just a coincidence I've finished on Christmas. 

I've attempted to make this tutorial as thorough and understandable as possible.
Hopefully this will motivate more people to learn how to solve the Rubik's Cube blindfolded. 

Sorry for the boring voice. 

Zane.

-----------------------------------------------------------








> A complete tutorial for solving the Rubik's Cube blindfolded using the 'Classic Pochmann' method.



*Key parts:*
Conjugates and setup moves: 6:20
The buffer and targets/cycles: 8:22
Intro recap: 10:10
Edges: 10:39
Corners: 16:07
Flipped/twisted pieces: 19:10
Parity: 21:38
Example solve: 23:07
Memorising: 32:47

*Useful Links:*
Joël's tutorial
Memory methods 
List of letter pairs

*Algorithms:*
T-perm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
J-perm: R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L 
L-perm: R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L'
Y-perm: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
R-perm: L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U 

*Solution for edge and corners targets:*


Spoiler



*Solution for edge targets:*
UF = J-perm
UL = T-perm
UB = L-perm
FU = Lw' (L-perm) Lw
FR = Dw2 L (T-perm) L' Dw2
FD = Lw' (J-perm) Lw
FL = L' (T-perm) L
LU = L' Dw L' (T-perm) L Dw' L
LF = Dw' L (T-perm) L' Dw
LD = D Lw' (J-perm) Lw D'
LB = Dw L' (T-perm) L Dw'
BU = Lw (J-perm) Lw'
BL = L (T-perm) L'
BD = Lw (L-perm) Lw'
BR = Dw2 L' (T-perm) L Dw2
RB = Dw L (T-perm) L' Dw'
RD = D' Lw' (J-perm) Lw D
RF = Dw' L' (T-perm) L Dw
DF = D' L2 (T-perm) L2 D 
DL = L2 (T-perm) L2
DB = D L2 (T-perm) L2 D'
DR = D2 L2 (T-perm) L2 D2

*Solution for corner targets:*
UBR = L-perm or R D' (Y-perm) D R'
UFR = F (Y-perm) F'
UFL = F R' (Y-perm) R F'
FLU = F' D (Y-perm) D' F 
FRU = R2 D' (Y-perm) D R2
FRD = R F (Y-perm) F' R'
FLD = D (Y-perm) D'
LFU = F2 (Y-perm) F2
LFD = D2 R (Y-perm) R' D2
LBD = D2 (Y-perm) D2
BUR = R' F (Y-perm) F' R
BDL = D' R (Y-perm) R' D
BDR = D' (Y-perm) D 
RUF = R' (Y-perm) R
RUB = R2 (Y-perm) R2
RDB = R (Y-perm) R2
RDF = Y-perm
DFL = F' (Y-perm) F
DFR = F' R' (Y-perm) R F
DBR = R2 F (Y-perm) F' R2
DBL = D F' (Y-perm) F D'



*Example solve #1* (with parity and flipped edge):


Spoiler



Scramble cube in the orientation you wish to solve it in.
Scramble: R L U2 D2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 B D' B' D' L' U' L2 B' D2 R

*Corners:*
UBR = R D' (Y-perm) D R' 
DBL = D F' (Y-perm) F D'
FLU = F' D (Y-perm) D' F
FRU = R2 D' (Y-perm) D R2
DFL = F' (Y-perm) F
DFR = F' R' (Y-perm) R F
RBD = R (Y-perm) R'

*Fix parity:* y' (R-perm) y

*Edges:*
DL = L2 (T-perm) L2
DF = D' L2 (T-perm) L2 D
UB = L-perm
RD =D' Lw' (J-perm) Lw D
BR = Dw2 L' (T-perm) L Dw2
DB = Lw2 (J-perm) Lw2 or D L2 (T-perm) L2 D' 
LB = Dw L' (T-perm) L Dw'
UF = J-perm
FL = L' (T-perm) L
FR =Dw2 L (T-perm) L' Dw2
UB = L-perm

Flip UL:
shoot to UL: T-perm
shoot to LU: L' Dw L' (T-perm) L Dw' L



*Example solve #2* (with parity and twisted corner):


Spoiler



Example solve #2:

Scramble cube in the orientation you wish to solve it in.
Scramble: U' L2 U' L U R' F L' U2 B U R2 U R2 U B2 U2 B2 D' F2 D

*Corners:*
UFR = F (Y-perm) F'
BDR = D' (Y-perm) D
LDB = D2 (Y-perm) D2
FDR = R F (Y-perm) F' R'

Since the buffer piece is now permuted (in place), you need to break into a new cycle. I have arbitrarily chosen to shoot to UBR...

UBR = R D' (Y-perm) D R'
DFL= F' (Y-perm) F
UBR = R D' (Y-perm) D R'

Twist FLU corner: first shoot to FLU, since that's the sticker that belongs facing up, then shoot to UFL...

FLU = F' D (Y-perm) D' F
UFL = F R' (y-perm) R F' 

Since there was an odd number of targets, parity exists.
*Fix parity:* y' (R-perm) y

*Edges:*
FR = Dw2 L (T-perm) L' Dw2
BL = L (T-perm) L'

Break into new cycle with UL...

UL = T-perm
FL = L' (T-perm) L
LU = L' Dw L' (T-perm) L Dw' L

Break into new cycle with UB...

UB = L-perm
FD = Lw' (J-perm) Lw 
UF = J-perm
BR = Dw2 L' (T-perm) L Dw2
BD = Lw (L-perm) Lw'
DR = D2 L2 (T-perm) L2 D2
LD = D Lw' (J-perm) Lw D'
BU = Lw (J-perm) Lw'



*Image suggestions for edge targets:*


Spoiler



UF = UFO
UL = Ultra-quick (the Flash)
UB = sUBmarine
FU = Fugitive
FR = Fridge/fruit
FD = Food
FL = Flower/flour/flood
LU = Lute
LF = Leaf
LD = Lead
LB = Lobster
BU = Bull
BL = Blood
BD = Bed
BR = Bear
RB = Robber
RD = Rubber Duckie/road
RF = Roof/rifle
DF = Dolphin 
DL = Doll
DB = Disco Ball 
DR = Dragon

Memo can be easier to recall if you interact 2 images per location. 
For example: BR+LB could be imagined as a bear eating a lobster.



Formula to reassure yourself that all pieces have been cycled: *t = u + c*
If *t = u + c*, you have cycled all the pieces.

Where:
*t* = No. of targets (excluding targets associated with flipping edges or twisting corners)
*u* = No. of unsolved pieces (excluding buffer and flipped/twisted pieces)
*c* = No. of cycle breaks (ie. how many times you break into a new cycle)

_Don't feel compelled to use this formula, it's just something you can use. Another way to make sure you've cycled all the pieces, is to simply study your memorisation, and check that no unsolved pieces are left out. _

-----------------------------------------------------------------------








> This video is for people who can already solve a cube blindfolded (BLD). This is mainly directed at users of the Classic Pochmann method.



*Algorithms used:*
T-perm flip: x' R2 U' R' U x R' F' U' F R U R' U'
Adj-edge flip: R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r'
Mono flip: [R' D R D' R' D R] U' [R' D' R D R' D' R] U 
Y-perm: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R

*Useful Links:*
Memory methods
Edge flipping algorithms
Corner twisting algorithms
M2 method
TuRBo
Commutators
BH method


----------



## Mal (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks Zane!!!!


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you so much Zane! This is extremely informative, helpful, and a great reference. :tu


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Innocence (Dec 25, 2011)

It's funny...I remember following your progression as a BLD cuber, Zane. I remember sometime, back on speedsolving, you posting about your first success. 

Thank you so much for giving back to the community, and slow people like me.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 25, 2011)

Very good tutorial, the progression video gave me some good key points!


----------



## Brest (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh wow, this is fantastic! Great job Zane, love your work. :tu


----------



## MostEd (Dec 25, 2011)

im inspired, im doing solves of edges using t perm, and going to expand the range
then going to practice corners


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 25, 2011)

Going through this right now, I learned a lot from Badmephisto.. but didn't finished it off with the corners, hopefully yours work!

I still find it hard for the right orientation. Edges are easy but the corners are quite hard for me. the place where the corners had to go is not that hard. But the right set up moves for the right orientation for the corners is the hardest for me. Very clear tutorial !


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 25, 2011)

YES! This is what i needed! Thank you so much.


----------



## emolover (Dec 25, 2011)

And to think I just got my first success yesterday. Nice tutorial though.


----------



## Owen (Dec 25, 2011)

Good, but too many algorithms :/


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 25, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Edges are easy but the corners are quite hard for me.



You could test your corner skills with a 2x2x2


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow, very nice. Thanks for this.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 26, 2011)

Zane, PLEASE make an M2 tutorial!


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone.


Owen said:


> Good, but too many algorithms :/


If you don't mind the setup moves being longer, you can use T-perm to solve all the edges.
Also, the progression video shows you how to solve parity without R-perm. That's just T-perm and Y-perm. 

If you wanted to be really lazy, you could switch the corner buffer to UBR and solve everything with T-perm. 


Penguino138 said:


> Zane, PLEASE make an M2 tutorial!


I was planning on making one. If I do make an M2 tutorial, it'll be made under the assumption that Classic Pochmann is already known. That way, I don't have to repeat basic concepts/terminology that is already covered in this tutorial.


----------



## Mal (Dec 26, 2011)

If you made a M2 tutorial It would be much appreciated!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 26, 2011)

Well Zane, I m not sure if you remember helping me with BLD earlier this month, but really a big thankyou to you. You are a great help, and the best motivation for BLD anyone can have. I dint even see the video yet (seeing it now), just saw this thread, read the comments, felt motivated, did BLD 3-4 hours last night , and got a PB of 3.14.xx (earlier one wasnt even sub5) with old pochmann. I m sure watching the video will make me much better  You are awesome!


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm new to BLD cubing and so I'M GONNA LEARN MY ASS OFF D


----------



## chris410 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking forward to this! Pen/paper will be in hand tomorrow morning! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 26, 2011)

Mal said:


> If you made a M2 tutorial It would be much appreciated!


 
I think his process was Old Pochmann -> Old Pochmann corners TuRBo edges -> BH corners TuRBo edges -> BH.
He already has a TuRBo tutorial on his channel.

I might look at this later Zane, sounds good :tu


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2011)

holy freaking hell Zane, what an effort! Top job


----------



## chardison1980 (Dec 26, 2011)

i cant wait until the m2 turorial as it is what i've moved onto to decrease my solve times compaired to pure OP.
great tutorial very nicely done.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 26, 2011)

the UFL set up doest work for me, i get the wrong orientation...


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 26, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> the UFL set up doest work for me, i get the wrong orientation...



should be F R' - Y-perm - R F'

prolly a copy-paste error by Zane as in the list both UFL and FLU have the same set up which is impossible


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, if anyone spots other errors please let me know.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 26, 2011)

I watched it this morning and would like to say thanks once more, really well done.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 27, 2011)

ok thank you, i have looked in your video discription aswell. The same error is over there.

EDIT: checked and you already have corrected it


----------



## Sarahjdes (Dec 27, 2011)

Could you break the video into 5 videos? I believe you said there were 5 sections.... Or I might have the number wrong. I just feel like it's hard to navigate within the video when the segment is so long. But it takes a while to load, and my bandwith is on a budget.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 28, 2011)

Sarahjdes said:


> Could you break the video into 5 videos?


I originally wasn't intending on having it all in the one video. I thought it would be 'less daunting' for most people if there was just the one video rather than multiple videos for the one tutorial. Maybe I made the wrong choice.


Sarahjdes said:


> I believe you said there were 5 sections


Sort of, I said "broken up into sections", then listed: Concepts and terminology, solving process, memorise techniques and progression. 
'Concepts and terminology' are that closely linked that I don't think they need a separate video. And I did end up putting 'progression' into a separate video. 

If I was to break the first video up, it would be something like:
-Introduction (discussing concepts and terminology)
-Solving process: (How to use T, L, J and Y-perm to solve the corners and edges)
-Memorising


Sarahjdes said:


> I just feel like it's hard to navigate within the video when the segment is so long.


I was aware of this issue when deciding whether to break the tutorial up, or keep it all together. 
To make navigating easier, I already had a little contents section at the top of the description. 



> *Key parts:*
> Conjugates and setup moves: 6:20
> The buffer and targets/cycles: 8:22
> Intro recap: 10:10
> ...





Sarahjdes said:


> But it takes a while to load, and my bandwith is on a budget.


Sorry to hear that. The internet download wouldn't be any less if you were to watch the tutorial in multiple videos. However, this statement would only apply if were were planning on watching the entire thing in one go.

I also am careful with how much internet I use. To avoid re-watching lengthy videos, I download them onto my computer. 
I don't know what most people use, I personally use Flash Video Downloader. 

Sorry, I won't be breaking this video up unless/until I get some serious protesting.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Dec 28, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Sorry, I won't be breaking this video up unless/until I get some serious protesting.


 
And I don't intend to seriously protest  Good job with the tutorial! And thanks for the link.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 5, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Thanks a lot! I am amazed that I could actually remember lots of images, I put the images around my apartment, I also use my house that I grew up in. The awesome thing about an apartment is that all other units are the exact same. There are 24 floors and 8 units per floor meaning that I have more than enough for 3BLD, I will see if I can actually get good at this and try 4 or 5 BLD or even multi.


Good to hear. 

Memo can be easier to recall if you interact 2 images per location. For example: BR+LB could be imagined as a bear eating a lobster.



> I currently use your suggested images with 2-3 exceptions, for the corners however, I can't memorize visually or by tapping, is it possible to use images for corners as well? If so, then could you suggest 1 or 2 images please? Thanks again!


I suggest you look into a lettering scheme. A lettering scheme gives every single sticker its own independent letter. (A lettering scheme can also be applied to the edges.) If you want to use a lettering scheme, you should definitely experiment with audio memo/audio pairs. See 'BLD memorization'.

If you don't want to get familiar with a lettering scheme, an image system for the corners is quite complex, and I don't recommend it.
You could attain the 2 letters of a corner target by going clockwise around the corner. 

Examples:
FRD = FR 
RDF = RD 
UBR = UB 

You don't need to give you 1 or 2 extra images, you can use the same images you use for the edges.


----------



## Chrisalead (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Zane. After one year and a half of speedcubing I finally decided myself to learn blindfold solving. I spent 2 days to find a good memorization system for me after I watched your tutorial and I just did my first successful blindfold solve in 11'44"92 (second try only, I failed the first one because I forgot one corner in my memo, too bad the time was 8'27"). I'm really happy to finally be able to do it.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 23, 2012)

Chrisalead said:


> Thank you Zane. After one year and a half of speedcubing I finally decided myself to learn blindfold solving. I spent 2 days to find a good memorization system for me after I watched your tutorial and I just did my first successful blindfold solve in 11'44"92 (second try only, I failed the first one because I forgot one corner in my memo, too bad the time was 8'27"). I'm really happy to finally be able to do it.


 Congratulations on your first success!


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 23, 2012)

Chrisalead said:


> Thank you Zane. After one year and a half of speedcubing I finally decided myself to learn blindfold solving. I spent 2 days to find a good memorization system for me after I watched your tutorial and I just did my first successful blindfold solve in 11'44"92 (second try only, I failed the first one because I forgot one corner in my memo, too bad the time was 8'27"). I'm really happy to finally be able to do it.


Congrats! :tu


----------



## Chrisalead (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks you ;o) . Your tutorial Zane is the best I found (quite by far), but I should say that like in any other tutorial there is something you do not explain enough. I'm thinking about cycles. Because when you fall on to the buffer during memo, it's ok, you automatically know that you have to break into a new cycle, but the thing you don't stress enough is that when you fall twice on the same piece, it also means you have a new cycle to do. It seems very logical to me now, but not right after I saw the video.
That was the part where I had some problems, the way I found to solve it is to use a memo system that makes it easy to see when you have done a piece two times.

Any way, great tutorial.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 23, 2012)

Chrisalead said:


> Thanks you ;o) . Your tutorial Zane is the best I found (quite by far), but I should say that like in any other tutorial there is something you do not explain enough. I'm thinking about cycles. Because when you fall on to the buffer during memo, it's ok, you automatically know that you have to break into a new cycle, but the thing you don't stress enough is that when you fall twice on the same piece, it also means you have a new cycle to do. It seems very logical to me now, but not right after I saw the video.
> That was the part where I had some problems, the way I found to solve it is to use a memo system that makes it easy to see when you have done a piece two times.
> 
> Any way, great tutorial.


Thanks for the comment. 

Looking back on it I realise you're completely right, I'll take note of this for when/if the time comes to explain cycles in another tutorial.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm having a lot of trouble with the flipping and twisting.
Could I just do ELL moves for flipping and sexy move variants for twisting?
Also, should I be doing corners or edges first?
And how do you determine how many targets you have?
And how do you know if you have a flipped/ twisted piece?
And if you are doing a set up move where you move your DBR piece to DFR, why would you do R and not D?
And why do you call an edge FR and not RF?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 30, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> I'm having a lot of trouble with the flipping and twisting.
> Could I just do ELL moves for flipping and sexy move variants for twisting?
> Also, should I be doing corners or edges first?
> And how do you determine how many targets you have?
> ...



Yes
Doesn't matter
By memorizing until all pieces are targeted
You see that piece when memorizing in its spot but the wrong way

For your last two it just seems like you don't understand the fact that RFD and DFR are two different stickers. RFD is on the right face, while DFR is on the D face.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Sep 30, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You see that piece when memorizing in its spot but the wrong way


What do you mean "the wrong way"?


Noahaha said:


> For your last two it just seems like you don't understand the fact that RFD and DFR are two different stickers. RFD is on the right face, while DFR is on the D face.


I understand this, I just don't understand how you know which one to use.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 30, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> What do you mean "the wrong way"?
> 
> I understand this, I just don't understand how you know which one to use.



I think you need to watch these tutorials a little more, but I'll try to explain.

A flipped edge in a scramble is just like a flipped edge in an almost solved cube. It's between the correct two centers, but it is "flipped"

You always setup to RFD in OP because that is the sticker that the Y-perm targets.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 30, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> What do you mean "the wrong way"?


The stickers are in the wrong places, for example, the two edges in the image below are flipped. 

 

The pieces are in the in the correct spot, but the stickers are not, the pieces are said to be flipped.



> I just don't understand how you know which one to use.


FR and RF are both stickers of the same edge piece. In the image below, the FR sticker is blue and the RF sticker is red.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 30, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> The stickers are in the wrong places, for example the two edges in the image below are flipped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your images are a bit off I think.


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 30, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> I'm having a lot of trouble with the flipping and twisting.
> And how do you know if you have a flipped/ twisted piece?



There is a trick how to determine if you have a flipped/twisted edge.
Let's denote that a cycle is good if it starts and ends at the same sticker. For example, UF>DB>DR>RU>UF, or UL>FR>UL, or just an edge standing on it's place.
A cycle is bad if it ends on another sticker: UF>FR>FU, UR>BD>LF>RU, or just a flipped edge.
Then, the number of bad cycles is always even. So during memorization you count a number of bad cycles (or just their parity; you can just bend/unbend a finger each time you have a bad cycle). If after a memorization the number is odd, then there is a flipped edge somewhere. If it is even, then there is no flipped edges, or 2 of them, but in the latter case you will feel that you've memorized too little.

Similar trick can be used with corners (though I use it only in multi and big cubes). If a cycle ends on the same sticker it starts, let's associate 0 with it, if it ends clockwise from where it started, then 1, if counter-clockwise, then 2. The sum of all associated numbers must be divisible by 3.


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Nov 18, 2012)

it was the easiest tutorial for me to follow


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm confused as to why the Y-perm swaps ULB and RFD? I thought y-perm swaps ULB and UFR? Is this to preserve the placement of solve pieces?


----------



## Username (Feb 22, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> I'm confused as to why the Y-perm swaps ULB and RFD? I thought y-perm swaps ULB and UFR? Is this to preserve the placement of solve pieces?



The Yperm that swaps ULB and RFD is done without the first F and without the last F'


----------



## szalejot (Feb 22, 2013)

Great tutorial.
I think I will learn not blind 3x3x3 better, to get cube (position of colors and precision of moves) better and then I will try blind


----------



## IQubic (Feb 22, 2013)

Username said:


> The Yperm that swaps ULB and RFD is done without the first F and without the last F'


That Yperm, can someone please post the alg?


----------



## Username (Feb 22, 2013)

IQubic said:


> That Yperm, can someone please post the alg?



(R U' R' U' R U R' F') (R U R' U' R' F R)

Or you can just do a setup move (F') Do a regular Y-Perm and undo setup by doing F. That still cancels out to the alg above


----------



## RV (Feb 22, 2013)

I just wanted to post this: Are you tired of doing "M2"? Well, do ((R)19 r)2 And everything is good 
Just use M2 for edges an R2 for corners


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 22, 2013)

RV said:


> R2 for corners



You mad


----------



## IQubic (Feb 23, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> You mad


I do not understand, isn't R2 a good corners method? That was my impression,but what do I know, feel free to correct me if I am wrong


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 23, 2013)

IQubic said:


> I do not understand, isn't R2 a good corners method? That was my impression,but what do I know, feel free to correct me if I am wrong



It has almost the same move count as Old Pochmann, but more complex.


----------



## ananthakrishna (May 19, 2013)

Any help on how the corner stickers move because if i do a corners only attempt some of them are twisted and its not the twisted corners only once i shoot the pieces they are twisted


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (May 22, 2013)

ananthakrishna said:


> Any help on how the corner stickers move because if i do a corners only attempt some of them are twisted and its not the twisted corners only once i shoot the pieces they are twisted



Think of the cube as stickers rather than pieces. So instead of thinking "Ok shoot the UBL piece to RFD, think ok the green sticker UBL needs to be swapped with the red sticker on RFD"


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 22, 2013)

ananthakrishna said:


> Any help on how the corner stickers move because if i do a corners only attempt some of them are twisted and its not the twisted corners only once i shoot the pieces they are twisted



If you have an already twisted corner, I think of it as "UFR clockwise".


----------



## ananthakrishna (May 25, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> If you have an already twisted corner, I think of it as "UFR clockwise".



The problem is that the setup moves for geting the peice to the RFD sticker 
sometimes i lose track of what the setup move is and i mess it up


----------



## Noahaha (May 25, 2013)

ananthakrishna said:


> The problem is that the setup moves for geting the peice to the RFD sticker
> sometimes i lose track of what the setup move is and i mess it up



Practice all the setup moves 10 times, and you should be good.


----------



## ananthakrishna (May 26, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Practice all the setup moves 10 times, and you should be good.



looks like i'll have to work on it


----------



## frenzen (Jun 2, 2013)

do you have to know to your algorithms in particularly? 

Algorithms:
T-perm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
J-perm: R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L 
L-perm: R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L'
Y-perm: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
R-perm: L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U 

^^ for these perms do you have to use these ones or it doesn't matter? Since I know these perms but I use different algos


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 2, 2013)

frenzen said:


> do you have to know to your algorithms in particularly?
> 
> Algorithms:
> T-perm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
> ...



You can use watever alg you want as long as they work for the same position of the U layer


----------



## kp (Jun 4, 2013)

frenzen said:


> do you have to know to your algorithms in particularly?
> 
> Algorithms:
> T-perm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
> ...



Would you use only PLL algorithms that someone told you for sighted solving? Nah, you'd find the ones you like best, because the rest of the cube isn't affected anyway, right? Same here, the rest of the cube isn't affected. As long as you *know what pieces you're switching* with your algorithm, you're good to go with whatever you like.


----------



## GaDiBo (Jul 28, 2013)

The UL edge has 2 sides, and when we know what is UL and what is LU?


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 28, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> The UL edge has 2 sides, and when we know what is UL and what is LU?



UL doesn't really refer to an edge piece. It rather refers to that specific sticker on that edge piece.

UL means the sticker that is on the U face and on the L layer... And LU refers to a sticker that is on the L face and on the U layer.

So if you hold the cube green front and white up, then UL = white sticker of the orange-white edge and LU = orange sticker of the orange-white edge


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 28, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> The UL edge has 2 sides, and when we know what is UL and what is LU?



See the first letter. UL is a sticker on the U side, LU - on the L side.


----------



## GaDiBo (Jul 28, 2013)

I very interested in learning blindfold but with me it is still very hard  I can not bld (

Who give me any tipss of begining solving bld?


----------



## Goosly (Jul 28, 2013)

Start with Old Pochmann, practice a lot by writing down your memo instead of actually memoing it, until your execution becomes fluent enough to do a first attempt. It can be very frustrating to just start attempting actual BLD solves right away.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 28, 2013)

frenzen said:


> do you have to know to your algorithms in particularly?
> 
> Algorithms:
> T-perm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
> ...



I use a different R-perm. The R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 U That one requires y R-perm y' instead of y' R-Perm y to fix parity.


----------



## Goosly (Jul 28, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> That one requires y R-perm y' instead of y' R-Perm y to fix parity.



You would rather want to use U and U' instead of y and y'  Faster and less confusing. I never use rotations in BLD.


----------



## GaDiBo (Jul 28, 2013)

I see in Andy Klise printable document that M2/Old Pochmann is one, is that? Or those is seperate method? And which is faster or easier?


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 28, 2013)

Goosly said:


> You would rather want to use U and U' instead of y and y'  Faster and less confusing. I never use rotations in BLD.



I would say don't be afraid to use cube rotations in bld when it helps your solve. They are easier to keep track off than you would first think... After a while you just automatically know how to get back to home-orientation. 

Of course using too much cube rotations will slow you down, but sometimes they make awkward cases faster to execute...

Just my two cents


----------



## Goosly (Jul 28, 2013)

^ At your level, rotations will surely be faster in some cases, but at the level of M2/OP or full OP, U is better than y


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 28, 2013)

Goosly said:


> You would rather want to use U and U' instead of y and y'  Faster and less confusing. I never use rotations in BLD.





tseitsei said:


> I would say don't be afraid to use cube rotations in bld when it helps your solve. They are easier to keep track off than you would first think... After a while you just automatically know how to get back to home-orientation.
> 
> Of course using too much cube rotations will slow you down, but sometimes they make awkward cases faster to execute...
> 
> Just my two cents



Thanks both. I think I stick with y and y'. It is not a matter of speed for me yet. I have had no successes so far


----------



## GaDiBo (Jul 29, 2013)

What is difference between UBL and ULB?


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 29, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> What is difference between UBL and ULB?


There is no difference, the order of the last 2 letters doesn't matter, UBL and ULB are the exact same sticker.


----------

